# Where is the korea fourm ？



## kenamour

I can’t find it


----------



## little universe

kenamour said:


> I can’t find it





https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/korea-%E2%80%A2-%ED%95%9C%EA%B5%AD.379/


----------



## kenamour

little universe said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/korea-%E2%80%A2-%ED%95%9C%EA%B5%AD.379/


thank you


----------

